# Indoor 2600 watt 6x5': SFV OG



## OGKushman (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is a room I tend to for 2 patients of mine. It has 5 Lemon Skunk x OG#18 and 4 San Fernando Valley OG. They are in week 5 and are 5-6 feet tall each. 

When you got the height....do it UP....


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 13, 2011)

That's some great looking colas you have there!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice OGK! Those are some monsters in there for sure. I look forward to seeing the SFV grown out... I just started some tahoe ogk a week ago, and i know the tahoe is x with the SFV. Whats the flavor like with the SFV's? Good luck bud, i'm watching this one closely. A.M.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks a lot guys i take a lot of pride in my co-operative grows.

The SFV is a little more sour then the standard og. Not so much woody taste but more diesel in it. Definately a top notch strain.


----------



## RABBIT (Mar 14, 2011)

OGK + SFV = :48: ...plants look massive dude.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Rabbit!!

Here are some new shots guys!


Shot number 1...we call the _s-train_


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 16, 2011)

WORDS OF ADVICE FOR THE NEW GUYS READING THIS


Dont just drop your lights on your plants like I do. Im riding a very VERY fine line between massive lumen output and fried buds for dinner...

I turned 1/2 lights off for some back of the grow shots and I see some burning on leaf tips. Luckily I can tell from the pics that the buds are clear of hot spots but I am very careful and use more gadgets then I care to name. If the buds didnt like it. They would start to bleach out on the tips. These look golden. 


Be careful

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 16, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Here are some new shots guys!


 
Purty, purty, purty!

Looking fine!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 16, 2011)

nice monsters you got there OGK.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice buds OGK!  Are you using a 1000w?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 16, 2011)

2-1000s and 1 600...


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

That would equal 2600 just like in the title of the thread.  Man Im stupid sometimes.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

lol its all good we all catch a case of stupid now and then 


Here, thisll help :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 19, 2011)

OGKman, your girls are looking good bro. It looks like the SFV OG has a very low leaf to bud ratio. Are they easy to trim?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 19, 2011)

OG, I'm catching you lol...currently at 1800w total lighting (1000w HPS, 400w HPS and 400w MH) and looking to add another 1000w HPS overhead as well as either another 1000w HPS or 600w HPS for body.

Good looking gals!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 20, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> OGKman, your girls are looking good bro. It looks like the SFV OG has a very low leaf to bud ratio. Are they easy to trim?


Thank you very much! I see you noticed this 

Trimming doesnt get any easier! 




			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> OG, I'm catching you lol...currently at 1800w total lighting (1000w HPS, 400w HPS and 400w MH) and looking to add another 1000w HPS overhead as well as either another 1000w HPS or 600w HPS for body.
> 
> Good looking gals!


But in how many sq feet? lol 

Get er dun Brah!  Thanks so much 


:48: pass it around yall!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 22, 2011)

New shots. Oh boy oh boy...Thank you Cannon DSLR, but F-U upload size limiter! :hitchair: 



:rofl:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 22, 2011)

B E A UTIFUL!!! OGK :shocked:!!! WOW is all I can say... WOW!!! Frosty looking ladies you have there, anybody available?:hubba: how far along are we?


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, now I have slobber all over my screen!

Dude! Awesome buds!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 22, 2011)

Macro shots


*no matter how good the camera is im still not perfect. Time to break out the tri-pod.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 22, 2011)

LoL gixxer and Stoney. :yay: :banana: :dancing: :headbang2: :cool2: 



50 days of ~60 day strains or so. Last res. change is tonight. Then 3-4 days later i start flush and right around 10 days out. 17 or so until a smoke report 
:hubba: 



thanks my brothers! My patients and I will be happy soon about not having to visit a clinic for overpriced medication!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 23, 2011)

Whats going in the flower room next OGK?  Can you take a pic when the lights are going off?  I want to see those girls with no hps.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 23, 2011)

DANG MAN!






I dont think there's anything else to say......


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

Next in the flower room..im not sure. I like to shut down and let the room breathe for a week or two, and I can get a break also while I dry and trim lol. But probably the same again. This  room is mostly for my patients. :holysheep:  

And I just snapped some cell phone pics. They should do. Or did you want a macro with lights off? Cause thats not easy to do, if possible. I usually have to wait for them to be cut and then I take them outside for a few shots in the real sunlight. 

LOL AluminumMonster. Where does your name come from?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

Gotta love how I added a 600w hps in a batwing for supplemental lighting. :rofl:


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 23, 2011)

Those pics look great just like that.  Do you know if your SFV is the same cut that Cali Connection uses for their crosses?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

If it was Santa Monica AHHS's clone in 09 then yes. I have not followed the lineage from there. But they did have breeder clone info back in the day at the club. I just never got one.

they were 25$s a clone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a rip at the time...



lol what a good deal now that i think about


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 28, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> LOL AluminumMonster. Where does your name come from?


 
Hahaha.... Have you ever watched a show called " It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia" ? One of the characters had to wear a forest gump type brace plus a few extra, so the nickname aluminum monster started. I laughed so hard watching that episode that i decided to use it. lol kinda stupid i know but i like it. 


Awesome job on the SFV!  Keep the journal alive man, this is good stuff.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 1, 2011)

Gettn the chop in a day or so! more pics to come


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2011)

Im in the mood...are you ready? Im in the moo-ood comon now yeah. Comon and load up the bong crank up the song, let the informant call 9-1-1.....


im in the process of chopping! :hubba:  so stinky:holysheep:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2011)

check this out, next 4 pics are a test....

last 2 didnt fit in last post


----------



## ganjaguitar11 (Apr 4, 2011)

I know you posted don't ask about all the gadgets you use to put your lights that close to your plants but I would really love to know how you do it! I use an ac and wall mounted 16 inch fans blowing on everything and I still get bleached leaves with a 1000 watt 2-3ft from the plant.. It doesn't feel like a hot spot but leaves still turn yellow.. Anyways, would love to know your secret 
peace, gg11


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2011)

when did i post not to ask bout any gadgets??? lol im happy to tell 

hortilux eye 1000s in CAP 6in hoods. 

tricks:
*suck the heat from the lamps <---------
*blow a fan on the outside of lens and slightly on tops to remove_ latent heat_
*each hood has its own diatance ...depending on the inflection angle (light reflecting back into the hood) of the interior reflector and depending on design, there is a "U" transition under each hood i call the "critical light transition". It must be measured For each hood and again for each bulb. 
*Basically for precise lumen output, a lux meter is needed. Keep the tops under 13.5-14.5k candles(lux/lumens). Your strains might vary slightly. That is by far the most important. 
*12000BTU a/c at top of room (putting thermostat at hottest part of room) blowing directly on the hoods

*determining distance by "back of hand" is very inaccurate.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice looking buds OGK!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks GrowDude :48:


im just stoked its the real deal.


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 4, 2011)

wow that looks nice


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2011)

oh they are niiiice im medicating right now.

:bong:


soooooo tasty sooooo much limonene terpene in it!
mmmmm
:48:


still needs a cure a little green


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice photos and buds ... Great job.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

OGKman, you did an awesome job on those ladies!  The bud structure looks almost identical to the larry og. I wonder if my tahoes will come out looking like that as well?

I have a quick question for ya....  My flower room is 4x4x6.5. I currently have a 600w and 400w side by side in cool tubes.  I want to swap out the 400w for another 600w.  I know that thats 190,000 lumens which comes to a little over 11,000 lumens per sq foot. Is that too much light?  Cooling is not an issue, right now with the 1000w i'm at 76.8 degrees with my fan on low.  So, should i upgrade my 400w?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks AM! Im faded here so im gonna try lol I would get a 600 lumatek digi switchable. then you can increase light to see if it works without bleaching. Im sure you will be ok, just move the buds out of the way of the hood in a U pattern under it.


Imagine a string connected to the bulb.  take that string and drop it to the limit line (~10-14k MAX lumens) and keep your tops swaying in and out of that limit line usig yoyos and a wall mount fan. 



im so medicated right now :bong:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

Well i understand what you're saying so here:48:


How much $$ for a lumen meter?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at this :hubba:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats sick!  I think i shorted out my keyboard with drool lol


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine was only 40$...here is one
hxxp://www.google.com/m/products/detail?oe=UTF-8&client=safari&q=lux+meter&hl=en&bl=/m/search?q%3Dlux%2Bmeter%26ie%3DUTF-8%26oe%3DUTF-8%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dsafari&source=search&channel=products&cid=17241256253989335253&ptab=c&ei=vsubTYDwLpC2Mvb08bQC&ved=0CBgQ8wIwAA


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Thats sick!  I think i shorted out my keyboard with drool lol


:fly:




:rofl:  i know i cant wait to cut into it!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

$40? thats not bad at all. i might have to pick one up. I cant tell the wifey till after i get it though.  Its easier to apoligize than it is is to ask for it and be told no...lol


----------



## ganjaguitar11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, Kushman, you've given me a lot to think about! A couple questions.. You say keep the tops under 13 to 14k lumens but directly three feet under my 1000 watt I still get 60k lumens (I have a light meter) do you think this is why I get the bleach effect? How does this work? Outside the light meter reads 140k lumens+ from the sun but plants don't get bleached outside.  Am I reading the meter right? In Cervantes Bible it reads plants need 5k lumens to veg and 10k to produce healthy buds.  I would have to have the plants 4ft or so under the bulb and do a huge U to get anywhere near those numbers.. But, it does make sense.. My yields have been a lot lower than I expected.
Thanks you so much for helping me solve this mystery 
GG11


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2011)

Strain has a lot to do with yields. But i think you are reading you meter wrong.  60k sounds like 6k by your stated distance

outside the light meter should read about 14k at 2pm on a clear day in mid summer in N.A


----------



## mr. b (Apr 6, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> If it was Santa Monica AHHS's clone in 09 then yes. I have not followed the lineage from there. But they did have breeder clone info back in the day at the club. I just never got one.
> 
> they were 25$s a clone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a rip at the time...
> 
> ...


 
i have a northern cronic i get $35 for right now, non-med state, these guys just wait till i have more, this is my own cross the same bull male northern lights i used for the dlb kush, keep watching from co. for the dlb kush i sent 100 seeds with my bro.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2011)

i allocate the SAME clones of it for 5$ to a local dispensary. they sell for 8-10$. 25$ was outrageous, 35$ is screwed up. thats not helping anyone but yourself.

im not trying to make $ on patients, im trying to help them.


----------



## animal454 (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks good man.
You do great work.

I have a few of those in flower right now. Glad I held onto them.


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 6, 2011)

LOVE IT OG Brah~ You have da touch for sure! Those colas are sic, bro! If you need any help carrying them around or whatever I volunteer! jk.. but seriously!!!


----------

